# Car repair



## rmoss (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 93 Ford Ranger with a V6, but cannot find anything on it to tell if it is the 3.0 or the 4.0 motor. Any ideas where I can find that info?


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

rmoss said:


> I have a 93 Ford Ranger with a V6, but cannot find anything on it to tell if it is the 3.0 or the 4.0 motor. Any ideas where I can find that info?


As long as the vehicle has the factory engine installed, you should be able to tell from the vehicle's VIN code using this link:

https://www.fleet.ford.com/maintenance/vin_tools/default.asp


----------

